# Jan 2022: Lux Geo WiFi fix



## gmshedd (Feb 27, 2022)

I have a Lux Geo thermostat connected to a gas fireplace that is rated as a heating appliance. The thermostat worked for my purposes for several years, but then Johnson Controls bought Lux and replaced the App, and then the App stopped working for a year or more while they "improved" it. Well, Johnson seems to have gotten the App working again, but the WiFi connection is flaky--the thermostat disconnects from WiFi after only a day or two, and then doesn't reconnect. This makes the thermostat useless for anyone who needs to operate it, or monitor temperature, remotely (for the troubleshooters out there, my weather station and security cameras don't lose their WiFi connections, so it isn't the network. Seems like a firmware issue.) I've read about people having to make trips to check on vacation houses where they used this thermostat.
Fortunately for me, I figured out a workaround, so I thought I'd post it here for anyone who might be in the same boat. I plugged the thermostat power cord (USB adapter) into a Smart plug. Once a day I have the Smart plug cycle the power off, and then back on a minute later. If the thermostat has disconnected during the previous 24 hours, it reconnects. This has worked for several months (knock on wood), reconnecting the disconnected thermostat about a dozen times. For those who don't know, the thermostat continues to do its job even when it's disconnected, and re-boots with the schedule (or hold temperature) the same as before.
One more note, for those who plan to use this thermostat with the AA battery option, think again--the batteries don't last long. I don't remember what the thermostat functionality was with no power, but it can't have been good. I put batteries in it just for backup and they still discharged with the power plugged in. Unless new firmware has addressed this somehow, I'd expect it still applies.


----------



## AdkMts (Apr 27, 2022)

gmshedd said:


> I have a Lux Geo thermostat connected to a gas fireplace that is rated as a heating appliance. The thermostat worked for my purposes for several years, but then Johnson Controls bought Lux and replaced the App, and then the App stopped working for a year or more while they "improved" it. Well, Johnson seems to have gotten the App working again, but the WiFi connection is flaky--the thermostat disconnects from WiFi after only a day or two, and then doesn't reconnect. This makes the thermostat useless for anyone who needs to operate it, or monitor temperature, remotely (for the troubleshooters out there, my weather station and security cameras don't lose their WiFi connections, so it isn't the network. Seems like a firmware issue.) I've read about people having to make trips to check on vacation houses where they used this thermostat.
> Fortunately for me, I figured out a workaround, so I thought I'd post it here for anyone who might be in the same boat. I plugged the thermostat power cord (USB adapter) into a Smart plug. Once a day I have the Smart plug cycle the power off, and then back on a minute later. If the thermostat has disconnected during the previous 24 hours, it reconnects. This has worked for several months (knock on wood), reconnecting the disconnected thermostat about a dozen times. For those who don't know, the thermostat continues to do its job even when it's disconnected, and re-boots with the schedule (or hold temperature) the same as before.
> One more note, for those who plan to use this thermostat with the AA battery option, think again--the batteries don't last long. I don't remember what the thermostat functionality was with no power, but it can't have been good. I put batteries in it just for backup and they still discharged with the power plugged in. Unless new firmware has addressed this somehow, I'd expect it still applies.


Interesting read, I've had the same consistent disconnect for the 2 years I have owned the Geo Lux.  I recently heard of the smart plug trick and have already planned to test that the next time I get to my camp.  I also agree a simple firmware update could resolve the issue or do a daily wifi check or reconnect.  But the company is not very responsive.  I've had mixed results on battery.  Be sure to set the battery profile to Optimized which supposedly allows the battery to last up to 1 year.  I've experienced 1 year but also 1 month, so don't bet on it.
I have an additional challenge at my camp in that I lose power often.  This in itself is ok because the Geo comes back online when the power is restored.  Unfortunately my power is sometimes our for days and the camp would freeze since the heat goes off when the battery dies.  I added usb power as an additional power source which supposedly allows the battery to take over if I lose mains power.  This seems to be a good solution except it wouldn't allow the smart plug idea to work because the unit would never lose power!  (unless the battery was dead which is probable, but not reliable)


----------



## scso1502 (Jun 11, 2022)

I purchased several Lux Geo WH thermostats for multiple homes. They worked great for 6 months, then Lux was bought out by Johnson Controls and that was the end of Lux as we knew it. The first thing they did was release a major update to the app the literally changed everything for the worst. Gone were the days of simple operation for the unit and the worst part of all, users who own the device could no longer keep it connected to wifi for more than a few days. I've spent years nursing these thermostats along hoping Johnson Controls would fix the wifi problem but they haven't even acknowledged the issue.

Thanks to gmshedd for the work -around. Unfortunately as AdkMts said, if you leave a battery in the unit, powering it off each day won't work because the battery won't allow it to shut off and reset the wifi. 

Rather than make any further attempts to keep these pieces of garbage connected to wifi, today all these Lux products go in the trash and Johnson Controls is on my @#%& list forever. They don't deserve our business and don't care about their customers.

I reported this product to Amazon where it is still for sale  in hopes they pull it from their site so no one else becomes a victim of their fraud. When reporting it, the gave me a $35.00 refund I didn't even ask for and told them to keep. It's not amazons fault but if they keep it listed, then they become part of the problem.

Thanks for the posts. Misery loves company and your thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## JRD_NH (Nov 6, 2022)

Hello! I found this post in searching for solutions for my Lux Geo constantly going off-line over the past 2 years or so. It's so helpful to know it's not just me! I have a vacation home in NH where a Santa Fe is the only source of heat so in the winter we get it started a hours before getting to the house. 
I"m going to set up the wifi plug work around today - @gmshedd, is this still working for you? @AdMts, did it work out for you?

@scso1502 - since you gave up on the Lux thermostat, did you find another wifi thermostat that's working better for you?
If the wifi-plug workaround doesn't work out for me, I'm ready to try a different thermostat.


----------



## scso1502 (Nov 6, 2022)

JRD_NH said:


> Hello! I found this post in searching for solutions for my Lux Geo constantly going off-line over the past 2 years or so. It's so helpful to know it's not just me! I have a vacation home in NH where a Santa Fe is the only source of heat so in the winter we get it started a hours before getting to the house.
> I"m going to set up the wifi plug work around today - @gmshedd, is this still working for you? @AdMts, did it work out for you?
> 
> @scso1502 - since you gave up on the Lux thermostat, did you find another wifi thermostat that's working better for you?
> If the wifi-plug workaround doesn't work out for me, I'm ready to try a different thermostat.


@ JRD_NH: If I were you. I wouldn't even waste your time with the work-around. These Lux thermostats are trash, which is where all mine ended it immediately after my last post. After thorough research, I bought new Honeywell RT9600WF thermostats through Amazon to replace the Lux units I had. My problems ended immediately. These Honeywell thermostats a 10-times better in everyway and once I installed them, I haven't had to deal with a single problem. They work beautifully and do everything I need and more. The Honeywell units I purchased are listed on Amazon exactly as follows and currently cost $179.00 USD:

Honeywell Home RTH9600WF Smart Color Thermostat Energy Star Wi-Fi Programmable Touchscreen Alexa Ready - C-Wire Required, White​I'd post a link to the Amazon listing but it will probably change over time so just go to Amazon and search using the above text.

Setting up the thermostat was easy and the app works beautfully. Just make sure you read the instructions and follow them and you'll have no problems, unlike the Lux units. I set one of these up for my girlfriend at her house to replace the Lux I installed for her. She hates most software and phone apps, but she loves the "Honeywell Home" app for her iPhone. If you knew her, it would be all you need to know about how well the app works and how easy it is to use.

I've attached a picture of mine as it sits on the wall here in my Montana home running my forced-air central heat and A/C system.

NOTE: This thermostat requires a 'Common' (C-Wire) so if you don't have enough conductors running to your heating system, you need to replace the wiring from the thermostat to the furnace with an additional conductor for the 24v common wire to power the thermostat correctly.  I did it on all my systems and was easy; it just took a little time and now I never have to worry about that again. If you need a c-wire and running new wiring isn't possible, you can buy an optional C-wire adapter that can be purchased as part of the thermostat selection when reviewing the Amazon options. You can also by an optional trim ring that fits behind the thermostat if you want to cover up holes in the wall. I bought one because I thought it might look better with the trim but ended up not using it because the unit looks nice without it. 

Treat yourself to an early Christmas and just buy the thing, If you do, you'll have one less thing to worry about and in the end you'll save a ton of time rather than constantly dealing with the Lux failing you and leaving you hanging.

Take care!
Mike Vail
Stevensville, MT. USA


----------



## AdkMts (Nov 6, 2022)

JRD_NH said:


> Hello! I found this post in searching for solutions for my Lux Geo constantly going off-line over the past 2 years or so. It's so helpful to know it's not just me! I have a vacation home in NH where a Santa Fe is the only source of heat so in the winter we get it started a hours before getting to the house.
> I"m going to set up the wifi plug work around today - @gmshedd, is this still working for you? @AdMts, did it work out for you?
> 
> @scso1502 - since you gave up on the Lux thermostat, did you find another wifi thermostat that's working better for you?
> If the wifi-plug workaround doesn't work out for me, I'm ready to try a different thermostat.


The work-around works great for me.


----------



## JRD_NH (Nov 6, 2022)

scso1502 said:


> @ JRD_NH: If I were you. I wouldn't even waste your time with the work-around. These Lux thermostats are trash, which is where all mine ended it immediately after my last post. After thorough research, I bought new Honeywell RT9600WF thermostats through Amazon to replace the Lux units I had. My problems ended immediately. These Honeywell thermostats a 10-times better in everyway and once I installed them, I haven't had to deal with a single problem. They work beautifully and do everything I need and more. The Honeywell units I purchased are listed on Amazon exactly as follows and currently cost $179.00 USD:
> 
> Honeywell Home RTH9600WF Smart Color Thermostat Energy Star Wi-Fi Programmable Touchscreen Alexa Ready - C-Wire Required, White​I'd post a link to the Amazon listing but it will probably change over time so just go to Amazon and search using the above text.
> 
> ...





scso1502 said:


> @ JRD_NH: If I were you. I wouldn't even waste your time with the work-around. These Lux thermostats are trash, which is where all mine ended it immediately after my last post. After thorough research, I bought new Honeywell RT9600WF thermostats through Amazon to replace the Lux units I had. My problems ended immediately. These Honeywell thermostats a 10-times better in everyway and once I installed them, I haven't had to deal with a single problem. They work beautifully and do everything I need and more. The Honeywell units I purchased are listed on Amazon exactly as follows and currently cost $179.00 USD:
> 
> Honeywell Home RTH9600WF Smart Color Thermostat Energy Star Wi-Fi Programmable Touchscreen Alexa Ready - C-Wire Required, White​I'd post a link to the Amazon listing but it will probably change over time so just go to Amazon and search using the above text.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation! Is your Honeywell connected to a pellet stove? that's what I'm looking for - a wifi thermostat that can run a pellet stove. I know it's an unconventional set up and wiring confuses me!


----------

